# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi khung máy C lấy Khung máy Router nhỏ hoặc phụ kiện dựng con Router.

## mylove299

Chào tất cả các bác trên 4R, em có cái khung máy C đăng mãi chả ai mua mà giờ lại đang cần con Router nhỏ gọn hành trình tầm 20x30 để có thể để trong nhà nghiên cứu 5 trục cho router. Con C này tuy hành trình nhỏ mà kích thước phủ bì đến 700x700x1700 cộng với nặng quá em không thể chứa trong nhà được. Bác nào có nhã hứng đổi chác thì giao lưu với em cái khung router hoặc phụ kiện để em em build con máy ạ. em xin cảm ơn.

Mọi gạch đá em xin nhận vào zalo hay call em: 0938839394
Thông số và hình ảnh cái máy C của e
HT X200 Y150 Z200 full thép xài ray 15 cho XZ ray 25 cho Y, vitme bước 5

----------


## hoctap256

nhìn cũng đẹp phết  :Big Grin: 
giá nó thế nào bác ui

----------


## mylove299

giá bèo như con mèo bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

mật thư cho em cái giá k dàn điện :Big Grin:

----------


## mylove299

Bán ko đc đổi cũng ko đc chán nhỉ, hông lẽ đấu giá cho tặng ta  :Confused:

----------


## MINHAT

> Bán ko đc đổi cũng ko đc chán nhỉ, hông lẽ đấu giá cho tặng ta


Bạn cần món gì đem qua đây đổi luôn

----------


## mylove299

> Bạn cần món gì đem qua đây đổi luôn


Vẫn thấy có lỗi vs bác về vụ con máy. em thì cần cái khung router hay mấy combo nhỏ nhỏ làm con router ý mà. cái khung này nặng cả hơn trăm kg em chịu không vác đi được

----------


## MINHAT

Bạn muốn thì cứ qua xem được thì mình cho xe qua chở

----------


## mylove299

E lên tiếp cho hàng ế

----------


## dobinh1961

> E lên tiếp cho hàng ế


Rỡ ra mà bán chắc 1 ngày hết

----------

